

AT&T to spend $150m on Launching Nokia Windows 8 phone - anigbrowl
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/04/10/is-this-device-more-important-than-the-iphone/

======
koji
I actually ventured out Easter Sunday to buy myself the new Nokia. I then
discovered that all AT&T stores in my area were closed for the holiday. In the
grand scheme of things it probably doesn't matter as far as sales go, but for
building buzz it seems odd to schedule your launch when your retail stores are
closed. I'd like to know what discussions (or lack thereof) occurred by the
various marketing departments leading up to the launch.

